# Euro 2012 Qualifying 07 September



## OddsPoster (Sep 4, 2010)

07 Sep 14:00 Russia v Slovakia  1.57 3.60 5.50 +53  
07 Sep 16:00 Georgia v Israel  2.90 3.25 2.25 +53  
07 Sep 16:30 Belarus v Romania  2.60 3.20 2.50 +53  
07 Sep 16:30 Bulgaria v Montenegro  1.61 3.60 5.00 +53  
07 Sep 16:30 Malta v Latvia  4.50 3.40 1.72 +53  
07 Sep 17:00 FYR Macedonia v Armenia  1.57 3.60 5.50 +53  
07 Sep 17:00 Turkey v Belgium  1.61 3.50 5.25 +53  
07 Sep 17:15 Albania v Luxembourg  1.33 4.50 8.00 +44  
07 Sep 17:15 Czech Republic v Lithuania  1.30 4.60 9.00 +53  
07 Sep 17:15 Denmark v Iceland  1.30 4.75 8.50 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Austria v Kazakhstan  1.25 5.25 9.50 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Croatia v Greece  1.61 3.50 5.25 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Holland v Finland  1.12 7.00 14.00 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Hungary v Moldova  1.40 4.20 7.00 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Norway v Portugal  3.20 3.25 2.10 +53  
07 Sep 17:30 Serbia v Slovenia  1.61 3.60 5.00 +53  
07 Sep 17:45 Switzerland v England  3.75 3.30 1.90 +53  
07 Sep 18:00 Bosnia-Herzegovina v France  2.62 3.20 2.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 5, 2010)

Belarus v Romania 
Belarus played optimistic in their friendlies before the start of the Euro qualifications. They won against Armenia, South Korea, Lithuania. Lost 0-1 at home to Sweden and made draw with Honduras. In the first match Belarus won surprisingly(or not) against France as guest. Belarus scored 4 minutes before the end of the match with the only chance they had. 
2010 wasnt good for Romania, they have only 1 win against Honduras. The romanians losto to Israel and Macedonia as guest, and at home against Turkey and Ukraine. In the first match of the euro qualifications Romania couldnt win against Albania. 
This match between Belarus and Romania will be a typical eastern european match where the ball is kept mainly in the center with less goal scoring chances and less goals. 
Prediction: X
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 3.20


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 5, 2010)

Turkey Belgium
Turkey won easily against Kazakhstan, while Belgium made a good match against Germany at home, but lost 0-1. These 2 teams were in group for the qualifications for the World cup South Africa 2010, Belgium won at home and made draw in Turkey. 
Despite that I think Turkey has more class and will win this time.
Prediction: 1
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 1.61


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 8, 2010)

You were absolutely right with Romania and Belarus. Romania had a really bad year, and this match said it all. Only vague ocassions, few shoots on goal.


----------

